# Looking for a code



## jenp2005 (May 15, 2013)

I am hunting for a CPT code for a intratympanic steroid injection.  Any thoughts?
Thanks,


----------



## shalinicpc (May 16, 2013)

probably 69799 - unlisted procedure ear


----------



## fmuldoon (May 16, 2013)

What specificly are you looking for;  the medication to be used, and/or the method/route for the injection?

Fran Muldoon


----------



## jenp2005 (May 16, 2013)

I don't think I am looking for the medication used.  I know I could use an injection code but should I if it is an intratympantic injection??
Thanks,


----------



## kvangoor (May 17, 2013)

I use 69801. Here is the lay definition if that helps.

The physician administers drugs such as aminoglycosides, corticosteroids, antibiotics, or local anesthetics into the middle ear through the eardrum (tympanic membrane) to treat inner ear conditions such as Meniere's disease, tinnitus, hearing loss, and certain forms of labyrinthine dysfunction. In a transcanal approach, the physician makes a small incision into the anesthetized tympanic membrane, inserts a small catheter or needle into the middle ear, and infuses the drug.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 17, 2013)

Jen, the code you are looking for is 69801


----------



## jenp2005 (May 30, 2013)

In this area in Wyoming the fee is coming up around $3000 is this for a series or just one.  We have a patient that has had three for hearing loss.  It seems like a lot.  Thoughts???


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 30, 2013)

The RVU is only 3.76 so in theory the allowed amount nationally is about $210.00 per incident?


----------

